# Auto World HO slot cars, differences??



## bambino

Hello all!

Im new here and going back to HO slot car racing...

I used to play with these toys when I was a kid and now I wanted to try them as adult...

So, in addition to my old HO slot cars (AFX, Tyco and Life Like) I just bought some slot cars from Auto World page. Cars are on their way via mail...

The thing is, probably I should have came here to this forum before buying any car but here I am...

I bought:

one Super III First Lap
one Xtraction release 6 First Lap
two 4Gear release 1

I just ordered them because I liked them out of looks, but I don't know really what I bought.

So Im asking the experts, what are the differences among them? I understand "Super III First Lap" are the fastest of all...

Anyway, I don't regret it, but just wanted to know what are the pros and cons of each of them?

Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## SuperFist

*Oh No*



bambino said:


> I bought:
> 
> one Super III First Lap
> one Xtraction release 6 First Lap
> two 4Gear release 1


I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this,
but you need to try again.

__________________


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Buying for what you like is exactly what you do. Thats what I do. I buy what I like. 

Lets face it, tjets are the slowest and I have the most of them!!!

FYI on the new AW stuff, the brand new releases like, the flamed tjets #7 and the Dodge Fever release 6? maybe, and the new 4 gear, from Scooby forward all have some kind of newer arm that scream pretty good. Out of the box they run very good.

So go here: http://sites.google.com/site/speedi...o-world-thunderjet-500-thunderjet-500-ultra-g

Which is done by Paul from this site here and look around. Any wants you have, I would put a post in the swap and sell like : Wanted 57 Chevy with bloewn engine, and so on.

Look at Pauls reference site and he has a ton of gorgous pictures.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

BTW, the Super III's were a bust. Probably won't see them produced again so I say it was a good buy on your part. The pick up's and brush barrels were an issue.

Limited numbers are what drive collectability and value up.


----------



## SuperFist

*@ bambino*

My first reply was kinda vague.

Put your new AW cars on the track with your old Life Like and Tyco cars.
Then let us know what you think of them.

__________________


----------



## bambino

SuperFist said:


> My first reply was kinda vague.
> 
> Put your new AW cars on the track with your old Life Like and Tyco cars.
> Then let us know what you think of them.
> 
> __________________


Ok, well, as soon as I got them over here I will give them a try....

But you made me think as if I got a wrong deal buying those cars...

By the way, I love my Life Like fast trackers. People say AFX Super G Plus are the fastest but I think Life Like fast trackers are the fastests of all though they are not so stable as Super G+

How do you think Super III will compare against either Super G+ or Life Like fast trackers?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

The super III doesn't compare to neither Super G or LL FTrackers. End of story. 

You will see when you get yours. You have to tweak the pick ups to make contact or they stall on the track. No kidding. 


Super G is prolly still the best. The Mega G is super smooth but the super G is a better equiped car. The Super G Neo downforce magnets are superior to the Mega-G. As i've read here. 

If you really want to stick, check out the Storm's or Patriot 3's. Or whichever is the current model.

There is a whole bunch of newer type magnet type chassis cars but they run them without down force magnets. Like the BSRT's etc.


----------



## pshoe64

With the exception of the Super III all of AW's cars are "pancake" design and run close to the same, give or take. If you are looking for blazing speed and complete stick to the track, these are not in the same class as a Tyco or Life-Like or Tomy AFX. HOWEVER, racing them is a challenge and the slower speeds more realistic (IMHO). As with everything, everyone has there own likes and dislikes. The Super III is still around and AW released new cars paired with their NTB drag sets. They do require some tweaking to get competitive, but it can be done. It does take more effort and patience, but I have several that can run with the other brands and more than just keep up. Parts are an issue for the S-III. As of this date AW does not offer the parts separate, but rumors are still floating that they will offer them. Joe was correct that the newer releases of the X-Traction and Thunderjet (Ultra-G series in both) are much improved in quality and performance and are a blast to run.

And thanks Joe for the plug on the reference site! Much appreciated!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Here's the performance tests I ran on the S-III when it came out back in 2008.

Super III Review

-Paul


----------



## bambino

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> The super III doesn't compare to neither Super G or LL FTrackers. End of story.
> 
> You will see when you get yours. You have to tweak the pick ups to make contact or they stall on the track. No kidding.
> 
> 
> Super G is prolly still the best. The Mega G is super smooth but the super G is a better equiped car. The Super G Neo downforce magnets are superior to the Mega-G. As i've read here.
> 
> If you really want to stick, check out the Storm's or Patriot 3's. Or whichever is the current model.
> 
> There is a whole bunch of newer type magnet type chassis cars but they run them without down force magnets. Like the BSRT's etc.



Oh, thanks for that input.

Anyway, I have one Super G+, two SRT and one Racing Turbo.

Actually, although Super G+ is really fast and its very stable and I love it, its chasis is poorly made. I bought it about 5 years ago (brand new). It doesn't have neodymium downforce magnets. Chasis plastic seems so cheap that I had mine broken after a couple of crashes. Luckily, I was able to fix it and glued it back and it still runs so good as new, but I insist, chasis looks very poor quality material. 

On the other hand, SRT and RT chassises are very durable and made of good quality material.

I want to buy a Mega G and I wonder how fast and stable it is. Would you recommend it?

You say Super G+ is a better equiped car (I love its hollow tires), but why are Mega G more expensive than Super G+ ? (at least at the afxracing.com page)

Thanks again!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

The new SuperIIIs that come in the NTB drag race set seem to be greatly improved.

I like all slot cars. Buying what you like is the best thing, even if it's just for looks.


----------



## bambino

pshoe64 said:


> With the exception of the Super III all of AW's cars are "pancake" design and run close to the same, give or take. If you are looking for blazing speed and complete stick to the track, these are not in the same class as a Tyco or Life-Like or Tomy AFX. HOWEVER, racing them is a challenge and the slower speeds more realistic (IMHO). As with everything, everyone has there own likes and dislikes. The Super III is still around and AW released new cars paired with their NTB drag sets. They do require some tweaking to get competitive, but it can be done. It does take more effort and patience, but I have several that can run with the other brands and more than just keep up. Parts are an issue for the S-III. As of this date AW does not offer the parts separate, but rumors are still floating that they will offer them. Joe was correct that the newer releases of the X-Traction and Thunderjet (Ultra-G series in both) are much improved in quality and performance and are a blast to run.
> 
> And thanks Joe for the plug on the reference site! Much appreciated!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Here's the performance tests I ran on the S-III when it came out back in 2008.
> 
> Super III Review
> 
> -Paul


Thanks for posting that link, your Super III review is very interesting and detailed, you did such a great job!!!

As far as I can see, from the charts, it looks like your mustnag came very close in speed to your Super G+ (or perhaps I made a wrong reading?)

Thanks!


----------



## Crimnick

Bambino.....when you decide to go "fast"...you'll be breaking into the world of wizzards, g-3's ,and slottechs...

Speed is relative...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

pshoe64 said:


> With the exception of the Super III all of AW's cars are "pancake" design and run close to the same, give or take. If you are looking for blazing speed and complete stick to the track, these are not in the same class as a Tyco or Life-Like or Tomy AFX. HOWEVER, racing them is a challenge and the slower speeds more realistic (IMHO). As with everything, everyone has there own likes and dislikes. The Super III is still around and AW released new cars paired with their NTB drag sets. They do require some tweaking to get competitive, but it can be done. It does take more effort and patience, but I have several that can run with the other brands and more than just keep up. Parts are an issue for the S-III. As of this date AW does not offer the parts separate, but rumors are still floating that they will offer them. Joe was correct that the newer releases of the X-Traction and Thunderjet (Ultra-G series in both) are much improved in quality and performance and are a blast to run.
> 
> And thanks Joe for the plug on the reference site! Much appreciated!
> :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> Here's the performance tests I ran on the S-III when it came out back in 2008.
> 
> Super III Review
> 
> -Paul



Paul this is exactly who you do this for so I figured it's just what Bambino needed to find. :dude:

Paul your efforts don't go un-noticed. Thanks for doing what you do Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## A/FX Nut

bambino said:


> Ok, well, as soon as I got them over here I will give them a try....
> 
> But you made me think as if I got a wrong deal buying those cars...
> 
> By the way, I love my Life Like fast trackers. People say AFX Super G Plus are the fastest but I think Life Like fast trackers are the fastests of all though they are not so stable as Super G+
> 
> How do you think Super III will compare against either Super G+ or Life Like fast trackers?



I have a friend who modified a Super III for drag racing. He gave it to Jeff C. and he races it for pinks. Nobody will race him anymore because he beat everyone who tried to take it.

You'll have to do some tweaking on it. Maybe swap parts like the axles and rims. It can be a fun car.

You should like the others. Like Joe said, buy what you like. If you don't like it, Autoworld has other cars or you can look up TOMY and Life-Like is still making cars.

Randy.


----------



## Bubba 123

bambino said:


> Thanks for posting that link, your Super III review is very interesting and detailed, you did such a great job!!!
> 
> As far as I can see, from the charts, it looks like your mustnag came very close in speed to your Super G+ (or perhaps I made a wrong reading?)
> 
> Thanks!



welcome aboard...
i'm 54yrs. old 7 just got back into slots about 2 yrs. ago..
w/ my orig. ho aurora t-gets & afx's 2....

BUY W/ U LIKE = OOHHH!!!+ AAAHHHH!!!

unless u r a seroius racer @ club tracks......
it's ALL about "FUNN"!!!!

please join us on "CHAT" in slot car/watercooler ect rooms...
Bubba 123


----------



## cwbam

DRAG RACE slots for pinks?
(in jest, please take a joke , there only slot cars)

ok the set up was tooooo goood

who would want to "WIN" a super 3 what a prize NOT!

the 4 I tried an ran laps with: 1 did VERY good , One ok for 2 hours then over heated &
was toast, 1 sparked and another did a few laps I will not miss them.
Some nice bodies on the AW / JL and they have great parts for the old cars.


----------



## A/FX Nut

Like I said it was modified. These guys race a class and the winner gets the other's car. I know, it intimidating and not for everyone. But the owner of the car is very happy with our friend's tune up job. But he can't get anyone to race him. But he may have lost it now. Because he told me this info in March.

It's not for me. I'd run out of cars.

The Super III could be fixed if Autoworld would address the issues. It's not a bad car. It needs a support market of replacement parts too.

Randy.


----------



## Bill Hall

Well...yes the Super lll can be the fastest of the AW offerings, but AW is only the tip of the iceberg. 

As far as slot cars, much has changed....and much has remained the same. 

With regard to the bottom end and middle of the road cars/chassis designs, it's like a Spaghetti Western; you get the good, the bad, and the ugly. If you are the tinkering type; with a little time, effort and spares you can sort any of them out and make them respectable. Naturally you can also jump on the ready made high end zoopy stuff, or learn to build competetive chassis on your own as well.

Cars will be cars, and the technology that drives them gets fractionally better with each passing year. Never the less it's still just nuts and bolts. Intrestingly from my perspective, the biggest improvements to my slotcar experience were not directly related to the cars themselves. Things like a good power supply, properly rated controllers, and adequate tooling go a long way to my over all enjoyment of the hobby. All of which was good advice offered or learned from the HT community at large.

Kick back, read up, and enjoy your return to the hobby!


----------



## bambino

Thanks to all of you who have answered my questions...

Today I got my Super III, it is a mustang

Will let you know once I have time to test it against my Super G+ and my fast trackers...


----------

